# British standard (whitworth) bolts and nuts



## heimlaga (14 Jul 2018)

Is there a good online dealer from whom I could order some Whitworth screws and bolts for my Solberga lathe....... and for other rebuilds later on?
The local fastening suppliers here in Finland hardly have any Whitworth fasteners in stock anymore and quite a few are missing from the lathe.

Any ideas?


----------



## marcros (14 Jul 2018)

I tend to use eBay when I need a few. Admittedly, I normally only need the odd one here and there.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (14 Jul 2018)

https://www.namrick.co.uk/


----------



## colonel-cueball (14 Jul 2018)

on eBay there are loads of companies
Kay Fasteners is one off the top of my head

A search on ebay brings up the following: 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from ... s&_sacat=0

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BSW-Whitwort ... bolts.TRS0

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BSW-FULLY-TH ... bolts.TRS0

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BSW-Whitwort ... bolts.TRS0

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BSW-Whitwort ... bolts.TRS0 << taking handmade to the extreme, though could be handy I suppose if its an oddball size.

Hope that helps


----------



## TFrench (15 Jul 2018)

I've used Kay fasteners a lot - sure if you emailed them directly they'd make you up a selection bag.


----------



## heimlaga (15 Aug 2018)

I was putting together a list of bults and nuts to be ordered........ until last Monday when I suddenly came across an old British made automatic loom at one of the local scrap yards. It was made in 1953 by Thomas something.

Anyway I saw the excavator with it's cutter taking it's first mouthful off the loom as I got there. I waved to the driver and after a short chat he agreed to lift it to the side while he continued cutting up other stuff. 
I spent two and a half hours taking the whole loom apart and salvaging every useful bolt and nut on it. There were between 10 and 20 kilos of beautifully greasy square head Whitworth fasteners. ....... so now the lathe is coming together nicely!

I also salvaged the motor. A 1 1/4 hp 920 RPM fully enclosed three phase motor manufactured by the English Electrical Company Ltd. It weighs around 40 kilos.
There was some rainwater in it so put it in the boiler room to dry. I hope the windings turn out to be sound once it is dry enough to test with the megger. If not I will bring it back to the scapyard and get my money back.


----------

